
Ask HN: Best way to apply for entry-level roles? - gotocode
Hello all!<p>I&#x27;m a recent grad with a degree in CS and I was wondering if HN could help me with some career advice.<p>Specifically, I&#x27;ve been having some trouble in figuring out the optimal strategy for applying to entry-level dev jobs.<p>In particular, is it better to apply only to specific kinds of jobs (front-end, back-end, mobile, etc.) or to just apply to every kind of software development role out there?<p>In other words, should I focus my job search to particular subfields of software development or is it better to cast a wide net?<p>Given that I don&#x27;t have much work experience, I would greatly appreciate any advice from the folks on HN.<p>Thanks!
======
travma
My school had a job board that allowed for easy submissions of resumes (kinda
like linkedin). Read the description of what they're looking for, and if it
sounds cool you should go for it. Also, I had multiple versions of my resume
that showed what classes I took that'd pertain to the job I was applying for.
Like if it was a web job, I'd put a few classes that'd be related toward that.
Good luck!

